# Clouds, wind and shallow roaming reds



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Have fought weather conditions a good bit over the past two weeks and have struggled to see and hook the bigger fish but still finding success on some good mid size fish up to 27 inches. Enjoy!
View attachment 1882881
View attachment 1882889
View attachment 1882897
View attachment 1882905
View attachment 1882913


----------

